# I found this kind of inspiring...



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

The other day we had a composer come to our music class and he did a workshop about composing music and such....it wasn't bad. Anyway, he was talking about a popular composer who writes music for movies (I don't remember his name!) and he said he has agoraphobia. I found that pretty interesting and kind of inspiring, that a composer who writes music for huge motion pictures (I wish I could remember which ones...) is agoraphic. 

Also, John Williams, who did music for Star Wars and Harry Potter, apparently has really bad social skills. The guy said he would never be able to walk into a class full of students and talk to them. He also said that he can't talk to someone or introduce himself if he hasn't known him for a while. (he told us that when John Williams and George Lucas first met, they just sat there in room for a couple hours until one of them first said something..) It sounds like he could have SA.

I think it's pretty cool that composers, or anyone, can still achieve great things do what they want despite their mental illnesses or disorders holding them back and you can still do want you want in life.

Anyone else know any stories like this??


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

Nope, but thanks very much for sharing that! 

I wish you could recall their name too....


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, I've heard a lot of famous people have personal problems, and despite that they accomplished great things. It just goes to show that you can do anything once you set your mind to it. It's a kind of positive side to this illness. You can use it to your advantage, and accomplish something great and people will look up to you thinking about how you did it despite your problem. Sure there are famous people who got there that were born into it, but it's the ones that fought to get there that count.


----------



## Mr. Green (Apr 24, 2005)

what exactly is agoraphic?


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

It's interesting that many,many people who have accomplished great things have suffered nervous and anxiety problems. Highly intelligent and creative people tend to have these kinds of problems, it just goes with the territory. 

Ahh the price of greatness.


----------



## little_birdie (Jan 5, 2005)

Mr. Green said:


> what exactly is agoraphic?


It's when a person is afraid to step outside the safety of their home. It kinda links to SA in a way.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I have heard that Elvis was "really shy" I don't know if he had SA or not though. I've actually heard of quite a few actors who are "really shy" which means they might have SA. I guess that we are in every field!


----------

